# Instagram desktop — "Failed to Load — RETRY" Error message



## ra_sriniketan (May 23, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am using Instagram on desktop with Opera browser. I am signed in.

When I view my profile, I can see the first 9 images, then I get the error message:
"Failed to Load — RETRY"
I have done all the usual, cleared my cache, history etc. Tried viewing incognito to no avail.

Anyone else had this issue? Any fixes?


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2021)

Are you using any plugins/extensions? Ad blocker perhaps?


----------



## ra_sriniketan (May 23, 2021)

Have stopped the ad blocker. Not working.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (May 23, 2021)

Its working......automatically!


----------

